# My Rosie goat is in heat!



## Kimberly83 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just wanted to share that my gal, Rosie is in heat. I'm really excited about it if you cant tell lol!  I got up this morning and noticed she was acting really "frisky/flirty" and that tail was fanning 90mph. My buck, Alfy, wouldn't get away from her and he tried to mount her a few times when I came back outside later. LOL I couldn't help but laugh because the poor thing is too short so hes having a little bit of trouble. She is a year and a half older than him. Wish I could give the poor dude a stepping stool.   I hope he figures out a way...lol I really want kids in April!! <3


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2017)

Actually he may need one. 
When we breed a first generation Mini we have to back the doe up to an area lower than the ledge of our concrete pad. The Nigerian stands on the concrete so he can reach.

If you have a half circle like dip that works too.


----------



## Kimberly83 (Nov 13, 2017)

LOL Oh my. Well...I will talk to my husband tonight and see if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 13, 2017)

YAY!


----------

